# Numbers Cash Flow chart for your homestead - need tips for set up



## Eroc1_1 (Jan 2, 2013)

For those that use a cash flow chart/expense reports to track your farms/homestead expenditures and profits - I am needing some help setting one of these templates up or ideas. This year I want to make some money(however small) on our place. We want to transition the place to support itself and make a profit. We use a Mac if that helps you out. Thanks in advance.

Eric S.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 2, 2013)

Quick books or quicken...... Does the work for you


----------

